# Ask any laptop problem



## laptops4u (Jun 3, 2005)

hi ..
ask me any laptop problem of any brand or any software and hardware problems ..
i have a good network for parts of laptops ..  if u have any old , new laptops parts do tell me i ll help you  ...


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 3, 2005)

Well are u some kinda dealer or something?

I have purchased an Acer Aspire3002 laptop abt 10 days back and would like to know the prices and availability of usb 2.0 tvtuner and some PCMCIA soundcard- even second hand wod do 

If you know a place from where in i can get them from , post it in here

Where are u located..


----------



## laptops4u (Jun 3, 2005)

*hi*

i am from mumbai 
the usb 2 tv tuner card will cost u aprox 3500 or so with in 15 days model no is PINNACLE PCTV Deluxe USB2.0 Interface VIDEO CAPTURE - OEM


----------



## Sourabh (Jun 3, 2005)

Can u get me some second hand PCMCIA sound cards or tvtuners?


----------



## anusu90 (Sep 29, 2009)

hi

i've a dell vostro 1510 with original windows xp sp3, everything works fine but while switching off it hangs. all the icons disappear and only wallpaper is left. it stays in that position forever unless i switch off forcibily. this is 3rd or 4th time this is happening i've reformatted/repaired, it stays fine for few days and then again the problem comes back. please help


----------



## nvictor100 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi i have an acer aspire laptop running on windows vista home premium..But it does not have a serial port. I have bought a microcontroller programmer which needs to be connected to a pc's serial port. How can i interface it with my laptop?.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 29, 2009)

nvictor100 said:


> Hi i have an acer aspire laptop running on windows vista home premium..But it does not have a serial port. I have bought a microcontroller programmer which needs to be connected to a pc's serial port. How can i interface it with my laptop?.



you can get a usb to serial port adapter.


----------

